# cryotherapy - doc did cryotherapy on cervix



## bsuse (Nov 6, 2008)

ob/gyn doc did cryotherapy on cervix.  froze for two minutes. thawed cervix for one, then repeated. i am at a loss as to what to use for a cpt code. i have never seen this procedure done.


----------



## Beany011178 (Nov 6, 2008)

How about 57511?


----------



## kellysarg21 (Nov 6, 2008)

57511 is what I bill for cryocautery of cervical lesion(s)


----------

